# 6 Gal. Pear Wine



## Wade E (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi everyone Started Pear wine yesterday and airlock is very active
already. Sorry I don't have a camara for pictures as of yet but will
get one soon. Starting S.G. was 1.090. Used Red star Premier Cuvee and
16 cans of halved pears in heavy syrup with 9 lbs. of sugar. Good to be
back in the game. Wade.


----------



## Bill (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Wade:


Checked my pear wine today end of 3rd week and I know what you mean about the flavor ( It tasted like snake pee. I think) I got 2 1/2 gallons out of it checked the 1/2 gal. and it was a little low on acid so I put 1/2 tsp of acid blend in for now I started with sg.1100 put it under air lock at 4 days at 1020 and finnished today it was sg.1000 is that 13.5?
I have it in the fridg. and it is still cookin, I used the Lalvin ec 118.5 good fron 39 to 95 degrees, still too hot here to leave it out. Temp. is running 80 degrees but is cooling down.
I sure enjoy your posts and Waldo, Hippie, Mz Pretzel and all the others
Tis web site is a gold mine. You know I would hate to have this wine bottled for 6 to 12 months and have no change in the flavor. I might try some extract on 1 gallon to see what it will do.
Just Plain Bill


----------



## Wade E (Oct 4, 2006)

13.58is the TA. My pear is two and 1/2 months old and is hot and yes it
tastes like snake pee(I think). I'm going to rack it into 6 1 gallon
bottles tommorow after I buy a few more bungs to fit those and do some
experimenting. Probably leave one alone for a year, back sweeten one
with reduced pear juice, back sweeten one with honey, anybody have any
other ideas besides sugar or conditioner.? I post up dates on this to
let you know if any improve this pee.


----------



## Bill (Oct 4, 2006)

Wade let us know if there is any change in the flavor!!

I sure hope you can save the 6 gallons.
Bill


----------



## Wade E (Oct 5, 2006)

Like every says Bill, it might just need a lot of time, thats why I will leave one gallon alone.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 9, 2006)

Bill, I added 3/4 of a gallon of all natural Pear juice to my 6 gallons
and it tastes awesome now, kind of like a Chardonnay with an after
taste of Pear. Not quite what I was going for but is very good all the
same. I had to filter the pear juice about 9 times to get all the pulp
out because all the juices I've seen for the past 1 1/2 months that
I've been eying up for this particular purpose all have pulp. I waited
a few days then cleared it with Super Kleer because it wasn't clearing
well by itself but the super Kleer cleared it nice in 1 1/2 days. Just
bottled today at 6:30 and it is crystal clear and good. Good luck with
yours. You probably wont have to add as much juice because my batch was
screwed up along time ago when I added to much water and then
compensated with sugar. I almost turned it into a port. It was about
16% until recent dilution with juice. I have no clue what it is now but
it is not overpowering now as it was 1 week ago. Glad I didnt give up
on it!


----------



## Bill (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Wade:
Sounds good, Did you make your own pear juice?
I haven't seen canned pear juice.
I racked mine today and put in clean gallon jugs and
I forgot to take a sg rate will tomorrow.
I put a whole anise in the 1/2 gallon to see what it will do.
Started a gallon of grape 10# and 2 # blue berrys and a 
cup of rasins will check the sg tomorrow and add yeast
what is next.
Bill


----------



## Waldo (Oct 10, 2006)

wade, what variety of pears did you use for your wine?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 10, 2006)

Believe it or not Waldo but I used canned pears In heavy syrup that
were on sale. The 6 gallon batch cost me $22.25 after factoring in the
gallon of juice which I used to back sweeten. I pretty sure it was
about 16 cans of the the pears.


----------



## kutya (Oct 10, 2006)

Wade: When you used the pears in heavy syrup, how much sugar did you have to add? I'm doing a batch of peach right now, and was hoping to back sweeten with peach juice in Heavy syrup? Any thoughts on this. I was hoping to add more peach flavor to the wine that really taste rough now??? jh


----------



## Wade E (Oct 10, 2006)

I had to use 8 lbs. of sugar and I would probably back sweeten that
with a peach juice which most likely would have to be filtered to get
most of the pulp out. You might not get enough of the peach flavor out
of the heavy syrup. Look in a nature store for the juice. I have found
that they carry just about every natural fruit juice that I'll ever
need.


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 10, 2006)

wadewade said:


> Bill, I added 3/4 of a gallon of all natural Pear juice to my 6 gallons and it tastes awesome now, kind of like a Chardonnay with an after taste of Pear.




Damn, I was looking forward to the first Snake Pee Wine!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 10, 2006)

I
was really expecting snake pee wine. I am so lucky that this wine that
I had no more interest in because it really tasted so bad became so
good. I swear it tastes like a nice Chardonnay with a pear back.


----------



## OilnH2O (Oct 11, 2006)

Hmmm... I thought youwere going to tell us which species of snake -- and how you could tell the diff...


----------



## Wade E (Oct 11, 2006)

I guess if I were to name the species it would have to be a Rattle Snake since that batch really rattled my cage!


----------

